# Buying unseen from tractorhouse..?



## kirkmcquest (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello all. I'm in the market for a tractor and there is absolutley NOTHING available here within 300 miles except 40 year old tractors with 7000hrs and the owners want 15k for them. This has been my experience in shopping for about a year around here and I'm running out of time. IDK why, but up here in the north east tractors seem to just be priced way higher ( if you can even find one ). I've been checking through tractorhouse and there are good deals from dealers out in the midwest and down south. Also, there seem to be many more options for different models, and etc. Up here ( within 100 miles ) there are literally like 5 used tractors for sale ( again high hours and asking top dollar ).

I am very tempted to purchase a tractor through a dealer on Tractor house and have it shipped. I just hate to buy something so expensive without seeing it. There just dont seem to be any options up here. Anybody ever buy through tractorhouse? Any advice/criticisms/opinions? My options seem to be; 1. Roll the dice and buy through tractorhouse 2. buy new ( cant really aford that ) 3. Roll the dice on an ancient tractor with 7000+ hrs.

Got 40 acres of hay to put up this summer and no tractor!


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

- I have bought many tractors and skidsteers sight unseen using photos as my guide. People think I am nuts, but it comes down to one thing: PRICE. The more vague/poor quality the photos are, the less I pay. More risk= less money paid

-Stick to the bigger name dealerships. A salesman working for a big dealer is less likely to mislead you just to get a couple hundred bucks commission. He doesn't want to risk his job on a deal gone bad. A small independent shop where the salesman is the owner has more reason to pass a machine along to someone out of the area. Easy sale sends a slow moving machine out of the area and puts a couple thousand in his pocket.

-Google the dealership name. A lot of reviews out there esp on BAD dealers.

-Consider having another dealership send a tech out to do an inspection. $250-$300 to send a tech out for an hour and a half can give you a lot of peace of mind...

What are you looking for and what price range? Got a buddy that deals in a lot of IH stuff here in PA.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've bought a discbine and a round baler sight unseen, I hired a private appraiser that a large auctioneer in the area recommended. Worked out very well as his brother has a large dairy and uses the same equipment I was looking to buy, really helped the appraiser helps his brother when he can and has ran both pieces of equipment as well.

Maybe had $150 for both appraisals.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Depends on the seller. I bought a cultimulcher sight unseen. Paid too much, had to put a $1000 into repairs. Won't buy from that dealer again!

Ralph


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I've done it twice now. Once on a tractor and once on a round baler. I agree it comes down to price and the dealer. Both dealers were used to dealing over the web and selling unseen. They put up a lot of pictures and had a good price. More importantly they had no issue with setting up for shipping. I did alright on both, they aren't perfect but I have to remind myself I got a much better deal than I would have purchasing around here. And I was able to get the model I wanted in both cases instead of compromising.


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

IMO I wouldn't look to far south for equipment. I've noticed the further south you go for some reason the equipment is less taken care of. I think one thing is guys way south don't shed there equipment as much. Also I've noticed, not all but a lot of guys don't raise there equipment in the headlands such as disks, cultivators etc. Before a pissin match starts I did say a lot not everyone in the south. I think one thing is we have milder winters here so leaving equipment not shedded isn't as big of deal to most. Just my .02$ worth.......,


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

kirkmcquest said:


> Hello all. I'm in the market for a tractor and there is absolutley NOTHING available here within 300 miles except 40 year old tractors with 7000hrs and the owners want 15k for them. This has been my experience in shopping for about a year around here and I'm running out of time. IDK why, but up here in the north east tractors seem to just be priced way higher ( if you can even find one ). I've been checking through tractorhouse and there are good deals from dealers out in the midwest and down south. Also, there seem to be many more options for different models, and etc. Up here ( within 100 miles ) there are literally like 5 used tractors for sale ( again high hours and asking top dollar ).
> 
> I am very tempted to purchase a tractor through a dealer on Tractor house and have it shipped. I just hate to buy something so expensive without seeing it. There just dont seem to be any options up here. Anybody ever buy through tractorhouse? Any advice/criticisms/opinions? My options seem to be; 1. Roll the dice and buy through tractorhouse 2. buy new ( cant really aford that ) 3. Roll the dice on an ancient tractor with 7000+ hrs.
> 
> Got 40 acres of hay to put up this summer and no tractor!


Ive done it several times and its been a very positive experience.

I've bought backhoes, dump trucks and farm tractors this way.

What you can do is have a local dealer look the tractor over for you and then get bids from Uship to have it delivered.

I just bought my Kubota M9540 from a small dealer in Indiana this way and I have to say, it went as well as a local purchase, but I paid much less. Just like you said, not a lot of choices in the NE and the weather, rocky terrain and higher incomes all make for difficulty in finding clean, reasonably priced tractors.

Another way of looking at it: Lets say you want a specific tractor, with a certain amount of hours, a loader and 3 sets of rear outlets, but its located 1000 miles away. Of course shipping may be $1,500, but if you get a tractor equipped exactly how you want it, its worth it.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys! Any idea how I'd go about finding somebody to appraise a tractor for me? Should I just search for a farm equipment repair guy in that area?

I definitely will be going with a bigger type dealer and I will check out the reviews. I'm looking for a haying tractor, 60-80hp with less than 4000hrs. I like Case IH and New Holland not more than 20 years old. Currently, I use a John Deere 4700 for everyday chores. I love it but have heard alot of bad reviews about the newer John Deere's being made in India and having problems.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

kirkmcquest said:


> I love it but have heard alot of bad reviews about the newer John Deere's being made in India and having problems.


That would be the E series.....for economy . JD makes many other series....the next step up from the E series is the D series....which are much better.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Oops...some of the D series are also made in India....so I guess the safest thing to do is look for a M series and above.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Oops...some of the D series are also made in India....so I guess the safest thing to do is look for a M series and above.
> 
> Regards, Mike


If you are looking at the cheaper smaller tractors from NH and MF they also are made in places like India, Turkey and the like.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The D series starting with the 6100 and up are not made in India....the 6100D is about 80 pto hp and some of our haytalk regulars have this particular unit and are quite satisfied with it and a bonus is that these units have a lot less electronics in them than many other models.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've never bought anything off Tractor house but I would say most of the time they are asking prices posted and could be bought for quite a bit less.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Kirk - being so close to our northern neighbors, perhaps you should give AgDealer.com a try. It's basically the Canadian version of TractorHouse. You might find what you're looking for within driving distance.

A few years back, I almost bought a Hesston haybine from a dealer in Quebec. The salesman spoke perfect english and was willing to do all the paperwork for me to bring the unit across the border.

Gary


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Really do the Agdealer thing. I got a great deal on a round baler up in Canada. 20% off instant rebate with the current exchange rate. I haven't shopped tractors much up there mostly cause I'm not looking for one, but the prices I've seen on hay equipment has been great.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Sep 6, 2014)

Agdealer.com, hm. Going to check it out!


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Don't forget if ya get it narrowed down and find something you think you might buy, throw up a quick post on here of what it is and where it's at, it maybe a mile down the road from a member. There is a lot of folks on here thatd look at it quick for anything obvious that was wrong with it . or might know the if it's a good dealer or a shady one.


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

I would have to agree with everything that was said above. We have not bought any tractors this way but did buy a set of cutlimulchers. We had none locally that were decent enough to purchase and it was almost tillage time. It was a bad experience for us. We specifically asked the salesman if there was any welds or anything wrong with machine. He said the unit was in excellent shape with no welds, from the pictures unit looked nice. Factory paint still looked good so we went for it. Well when it arrived it had been welded in quite a few spots and one of the bearings on rollers was completely out. Not quite "field ready" as salesman had said. We basically chalked it up to our own inexperience and learned a lot. University of Hard knocks is quick way to learn. So my advice would be to take these guys advice from above they are very knowledgeable on this forum. It sounds like pretty good way to cover yourself the best you can. By the way welcome to Haytalk.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Sep 6, 2014)

Wow I found a good dealer in quebec, just 160 miles from here through agdealer. They have 3 or four tractors that could work well for me and I could actually take a trip up to check it out. Thanks alot guys.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Another place to check out is Bures Brothers machinery of Shelton CT. They are jockeys, but the tractor I bought there has been good for me, 1200 hrs and 3 years later. They have a wide variety of tractors.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

CaseIH84 said:


> I would have to agree with everything that was said above. We have not bought any tractors this way but did buy a set of cutlimulchers. We had none locally that were decent enough to purchase and it was almost tillage time. It was a bad experience for us. We specifically asked the salesman if there was any welds or anything wrong with machine. He said the unit was in excellent shape with no welds, from the pictures unit looked nice. Factory paint still looked good so we went for it. Well when it arrived it had been welded in quite a few spots and one of the bearings on rollers was completely out. Not quite "field ready" as salesman had said. We basically chalked it up to our own inexperience and learned a lot. University of Hard knocks is quick way to learn. So my advice would be to take these guys advice from above they are very knowledgeable on this forum. It sounds like pretty good way to cover yourself the best you can. By the way welcome to Haytalk.


I could go on a long rant about this. Case take it better than I do. It really pissed me off. Sent several emails and not once did they reply. The dealer: MGD in Pennsylvania. Anyways I would try again as not every time is going to be like this.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I bought a loader from MGD last year, lets just say it looked at lot better in the pictures then it did when the truck showed up here.

Talking to the truck driver that dropped off my round baler, Brues Bros buys in a lot of equipment from Quebec and Ontario. If you don't want to buy Canada they might be able to get something down here.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

IH 1586 said:


> I could go on a long rant about this. Case take it better than I do. It really pissed me off. Sent several emails and not once did they reply. The dealer: MGD in Pennsylvania. Anyways I would try again as not every time is going to be like this.


I got a bad tractor from MGD.
Bought an M-125x from them. I blame myself. I had someone go look at it for me. Ended up with electrical problems, a main seal leak and other issues. It was only a 50 mile drive, but I was busy. 
Luckily I got out of the deal by trading on my M-126x.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If you've ever been to an auction where one of the MGD guys was bidding, you'd know not to buy anything from them. They buy the best piece of junk and take it back to their lot. The stuff looks better there when you don't see it in a line of other crap.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> If you've ever been to an auction where one of the MGD guys was bidding, you'd know not to buy anything from them. They buy the best piece of junk and take it back to their lot. The stuff looks better there when you don't see it in a line of other crap.


Note to self: avoid MGD when equipment shopping.

Thanks. I might call on you to go check out a green "ironhorse" tractor for me one day up there in PA.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> If you've ever been to an auction where one of the MGD guys was bidding, you'd know not to buy anything from them. They buy the best piece of junk and take it back to their lot. The stuff looks better there when you don't see it in a line of other crap.


I will say at one time they had a awesome JD 2750 2 wheel drive that I would do just about anything to own. How do I know? They bought it at my auction. They also bought the other 2750 with loader.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> I got a bad tractor from MGD.
> Bought an M-125x from them. I blame myself. I had someone go look at it for me. Ended up with electrical problems, a main seal leak and other issues. It was only a 50 mile drive, but I was busy.
> Luckily I got out of the deal by trading on my M-126x.


As Case pointed out they were a set of cultimulchers. Having owned a set of my own before I knew where the weak points are welded and specifically asked if they were welded there. Salesman said there was no welds on on it at all. Well the day it showed up the main frame had bright shiny welds that gleamed in the sunlight. Even if we wanted to use it that day, they didn't even include the hardware to install the tongue on it.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Sep 6, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with Wengers? Or Zimmerman? Both in PA.


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

I have used Wengers of Myerstown several times and been very happy with parts I received. Have no complaints about them.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wengers is affiliated with AG Industrial. Good people.
Zimmerman is good people, too.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

I've gotten parts from Wenger's several times, but never bought any equipment from them. I've always been happy with the parts and they have been easy to deal with.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

IH 1586 said:


> I will say at one time they had a awesome JD 2750 2 wheel drive that I would do just about anything to own. How do I know? They bought it at my auction. They also bought the other 2750 with loader.


I know the feeling. MGD bought my dying Zetor 7745 at an auction up in VT. It would show back up in their ad every few months like a bad penny, kept getting bought and returned.

I bought my Deere from these guys out in MI. http://www.michigantractor.net/default.htmShe sells most of them shipped out sight unseen. I think I got a good deal.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

If it were me I would do what ever it took to go there and see and drive and check it out in person. My experience sales guys just will say anything to make the sale. You’re spending way too much money to not look for yourself. Might be the wises time and money you ever spent looking in person. Than you won’t get it delivered and find out you wish you did not buy and now you’re stuck with it. It takes me way too long to save up the cash to give it to a dishonest person. After the sale they will probably never see you again and I bet they don’t care. How this type of person looks at themselves in the mirror I have no idea?


----------



## B-Edwards (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a 4x4 John Deere 5085M with 100 hours that I am going to sell . It is a 2011 model I purchased new and just havent used it, still has the plastic on the seat. it also has the buddy seat installed so my son could ride with me or so someone could ride and learn . It has a front end loader with hydraulics at the bucket for grapple or ,,,,,, Pm me if your interested. Im in N/W NC


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

B-Edwards said:


> I have a 4x4 John Deere 5085M with 100 hours that I am going to sell . It is a 2011 model I purchased new and just havent used it, still has the plastic on the seat. it also has the buddy seat installed so my son could ride with me or so someone could ride and learn . It has a front end loader with hydraulics at the bucket for grapple or ,,,,,, Pm me if your interested. Im in N/W NC


Is that legal so sell that tractor when you did not even break it in yet?


----------



## B-Edwards (Jan 3, 2013)

TORCH said:


> Is that legal so sell that tractor when you did not even break it in yet?


Probably not. I hate to sell it but I just don't use it. My plan was to do horse hay for some high end users . The weather made it so difficult I gave up on the idea, and when I thought about it again some land I was planning on using was gone. My dad had several acres that I could have used with my own land but he has since passed away and I don't see a way to make it work now as I have several siblings and it may be sold. I'm just not in the greatest area to produce what I needed to , high end users tend to want high end quality and I don't blame them.

It's a really really nice tractor, 16 forward/ 16 reverse, air seat, ac, radio, 2 remotes at back and the hydraulics at the bucket. I was used to older stuff like 135 masseys ,5000 ford and older stuff. They were/are great tractors but this thing is so sweet with the cab , no dust = no sinus problems for me.

Im not sure where to advertise this thing as most people where I live still use the older stuff because they either can't afford or won't buy newer equipment. Where would you advertise or what avenue would you take to sell it?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

B-Edwards said:


> Probably not. I hate to sell it but I just don't use it. My plan was to do horse hay for some high end users . The weather made it so difficult I gave up on the idea, and when I thought about it again some land I was planning on using was gone. My dad had several acres that I could have used with my own land but he has since passed away and I don't see a way to make it work now as I have several siblings and it may be sold. I'm just not in the greatest area to produce what I needed to , high end users tend to want high end quality and I don't blame them.
> It's a really really nice tractor, 16 forward/ 16 reverse, air seat, ac, radio, 2 remotes at back and the hydraulics at the bucket. I was used to older stuff like 135 masseys ,5000 ford and older stuff. They were/are great tractors but this thing is so sweet with the cab , no dust = no sinus problems for me.
> Im not sure where to advertise this thing as most people where I live still use the older stuff because they either can't afford or won't buy newer equipment. Where would you advertise or what avenue would you take to sell it?


Tractor House or Fastline would give you a wider area for advertising.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

MGD has a lot of junk. You should see their lot. Stuff just piled in everywhere. Nothing too nice. They move a lot of equipment. Have 2 or 3 semis on the road. I will say though, I don't think they are crooks. They buy junk, and they sell junk. That's just their niche so to speak. They probably have some upset customers that bought sight unseen, but that is a risk...Now if you want to talk crooked dealers Beavercreek in Pa would be one. Everything he has is "one owner" or "low hours". He's about as smooth as they come. He had a couple of my buddies tractors listed on his site as if he owned them and was selling them...


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

If I had my choice I would have kept my Kubota. As it is a great tractor that never left me stuck and always got the job done. I'm happy however that it has found a new home here in vermont with Kirk. 
Treat it right, and it should last you a life time. Congrats!


----------

